# Nach dem Wendler-Skandal - Was wird aus Laura Müller?!



## dante_23 (13 Okt. 2020)

_"Natürlich werde ich mich nicht von Michael trennen. Wir sind ein glücklich verheiratetes Ehepaar, ich liebe Michael und was wäre ich für eine Ehefrau, wenn ich ihn jetzt im Stich lassen würde?"_

So die Worte von Laura Müller, nach dem Skadal um Ihren Ehemann Michael Wendler. Ich finde, das sind ehrliche Worte von ihr. Dass Sie ihn liebt, war ja kaum zu übersehen.

Im gleichen Atemzug distanziert sich Laura jedoch von dessen Aussagen:
_"Jeder sollte seine eigene Meinung haben, deswegen ist man ja auch individuell. Bezüglich des Themas Corona bin ich neutral und unpolitisch.“_

Damit hat Sie sich in meinen Augen gut positioniert. Ich mein´, Sie muss ja auch Ihr Geld verdienen, und kann/ darf nicht alle Werbepartner verlieren.

Wie steht Ihr zu Ihrem Statement? bzw, was glaubt Ihr, wie wird es nun mit Laura weitergehen?


----------



## Death Row (13 Okt. 2020)

Das Beste was sie hätte machen können wäre, sich von ihm scheiden lassen. Dass sie sich nicht klar von ihm und seinen Lügen distanziert, ist sehr traurig. Sie macht sich damit total unbrauchbar für die Gesellschaft. Welche Werbepartner sollen denn jetzt noch auf sie anspringen?!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Beide sind zum :kotz::kotz::kotz: u.s.w.


----------



## didi33 (13 Okt. 2020)

Sie wird wieder da landen wo sie her kam. Im Nichts, nur das sie jetzt einen Begleiter hat.


----------



## Hinko (13 Okt. 2020)

Ich fand das Statement sehr gut und ihre Karriere ist sicher noch nicht beendet im Gegenteil ich hoffe sie geht es richtig los...Sie ist was besonderes:thx:


----------



## krawutz (14 Okt. 2020)

dante_23 schrieb:


> Im gleichen Atemzug distanziert sich Laura jedoch von dessen Aussagen:
> _"Jeder sollte seine eigene Meinung haben, deswegen ist man ja auch individuell. Bezüglich des Themas Corona bin ich neutral und unpolitisch.“_



Sie distanziert sich nicht von seinen Aussagen, sie will nur nirgends anecken.
Nicht schön, aber in ihrer Situation verständlich.
Beim Thema Corona kann man zwar unpolitisch sein (sollte es sogar), aber nicht neutral (was immer sie auch darunter verstehen mag).


----------



## Tittelelli (17 Okt. 2020)

wer bei Attila Hildmann ißt und Musik vom Wendler hört, der stellt alles in Frage


----------



## hirnknall (6 Nov. 2020)

Was wird aus Laura Müller 

Kein Plan, sie wird sich halt einen Job oder den nächsten Möchtegern Promi suchen müssen soso

Eventuell könnte ich sie zwischen die eine oder andere Telko schieben, muss ich aber erst noch prüfen


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2020)

Sie macht sich selbstständig 

Laura Müller Escort Service


----------



## Josef84 (8 Nov. 2020)

Rolli schrieb:


> Laura Müller Escort Service



Wäre eine Option,zumal der Wendler nichts dagegen hätte! 

Wie sagte Er noch zu Willy Herren im Sommerhaus der Stars?!

"Willst Du auch mal" wink2


----------



## FischerFan (9 Nov. 2020)

Wird irgendwann mit Claudia Norberg eine WG gründen und dies wöchentlich ins Netz streamen.

"Was ihr schon immer über den Wendler wissen wollt - nur hier exklusiv"

Würde beiden finanziell sicher helfen, der Claudia allemal.


----------



## dante_23 (8 Jan. 2021)

nach einem erneuten skandal vom wendler hätte laura eigtl. die notbremse in meinen augen ziehen müssen - jedoch klingen diese worte nicht danach


----------



## Death Row (13 Jan. 2021)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das mit ihr noch besser wird. Die Pandemie wird ja noch weiter anhalten und damit mindestens genauso lange auch die Verschwörungslügen. Ich frag mich nur, wie die jetzt überhaupt noch genug Geld verdient.


----------



## Nafetso (29 März 2021)

Ich fande die echt nice, aber nach den ganzen Skandalen einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Hinko (3 Apr. 2021)

Ich hoffe Laura bekommt noch die Kurve. Wenn sie sich vom WEndler distanziert stehen ihr alle Türen offen. Es wäre sehr schade, wenn so eine wunderschöne und sympathische Frau in der Versenkung verschwinden würde


----------



## Buster (4 Apr. 2021)

Die beiden sollen mal richtig arbeiten gehen


----------



## FischerFan (7 Apr. 2021)

Beide werden in der Versenkung verschwinden. Schon jetzt hat man den Eindruck, wird es immer weniger. Der Wendler steht seit längerem ohne Einnahmen da. Seine Ex bekommt noch Geld, der Fiskus auch. Also wird schrittweise alles verkauft. Spätestens dann wird der guten Laura sicher auch mal bewusst werden, dass das Leben an der Seite eines Promi vorbei ist. Hinterher trauern würde ich beiden nicht. Jeder bekommt im Leben das, was er verdient. Karma und so


----------



## Hinko (12 Apr. 2021)

FischerFan schrieb:


> Beide werden in der Versenkung verschwinden. Schon jetzt hat man den Eindruck, wird es immer weniger. Der Wendler steht seit längerem ohne Einnahmen da. Seine Ex bekommt noch Geld, der Fiskus auch. Also wird schrittweise alles verkauft. Spätestens dann wird der guten Laura sicher auch mal bewusst werden, dass das Leben an der Seite eines Promi vorbei ist. Hinterher trauern würde ich beiden nicht. Jeder bekommt im Leben das, was er verdient. Karma und so



Also ich mag Laura sehr und wüsste nicht was sie verbrochen hat damit sie sowas verdient, ich hoffe sie kommt da raus und macht nochmal Karriere


----------



## FischerFan (15 Apr. 2021)

Hinko schrieb:


> Also ich mag Laura sehr und wüsste nicht was sie verbrochen hat damit sie sowas verdient, ich hoffe sie kommt da raus und macht nochmal Karriere



Naja. Also, sie wusste, worauf sie sich bei und mit ihm einließ. Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Der Wendler ist fast 30 Jahre älter. Das wäre so, als wenn ich mir jetzt einen Bengel von 18-19 Jahren schnappen würde. Ich kann mir ausrechnen, was passieren würde.
Seine Außenwirkung ist mehr als bekannt, sein Ruf eilt ihm überall voraus.
Um schnell Karriere zu machen, war das alles sicher nicht verkehrt.

Aber, spätestens in dem Moment, als er seine kruden Fantasien losgelassen hat, wäre Distanz angesagt gewesen. An dem Punkt hätte sie sich emanzipieren müssen, eigene Wege gehen, und so weiter. Am Ende wirkt es nämlich mittlerweile so, als wenn sie genauso verpeilt unterwegs ist und deswegen: Sorry, kein Mitleid. Sie stützt ihn finanziell schon seit längerem, wurde ja auch offen kommuniziert. Mitgehangen, mitgefangen, speziell bei Eheleuten mehr als problematisch. 

Er wird keinen Fuß mehr auf den Boden bekommen, ähnliches Schicksal wie Naidoo und Hildmann. Schulden sind öffentlich. In Deutschland wäre er schneller im Knast, als er schauen kann. Gerade Fiskus-Schulden sind kein kleines Delikt. Und nochmal: Das hat sie alles gewusst. Aktuell schützt ihn seine Wahlheimat. Aber, irgendwann ist die Kohle mal ausgegeben. Bin mal gespannt, wie stark die Liebe dann noch ist und wer sich dann noch für Laura Müller interessiert.


----------



## dante_23 (15 Apr. 2021)

zu beginn habe ich sie auch noch verteidigt.... doch mittlerweile hätte sie den schlusstrich ziehen müssen. denn von i-was muss sie ja auch in zukunft leben. mit 20 ist sie noch ganz am anfang.

ka, was vermutet ihr, wie wird es mit ihr weitergehen?
vll geht sie ja einen ähnlich weg, wie zB eine micaela schäfer, oder wird man bald gar nichts mehr von ihr hören??? 

ich würd´s eigtl. schade finden, wenn sie komplett in der versenkung verschwinden würde....


----------



## Tittelelli (15 Apr. 2021)

Die "Experten" labbern über Sachen von denen sie keine Ahnung haben, Geht in euer Kämmerlein und sabbert und rubbelt weiter.


----------

